# Suri will bei ihrem Vater Tom Cruise leben: Die Kleine vermisst das Luxusleben



## beachkini (29 Juli 2012)

​
Katie Holmes (33) hatte alles so sorgfältig geplant: Die Trennung von Tom Cruise (50), ihr neues Leben mit Suri (6) in New York. Doch jetzt könnte der Wunsch ihrer Tochter ihr einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, die will nämlich angeblich lieber bei ihrem Vater leben.

Seit der Trennung von Tom Cruise müssen Katie Holmes und Töchterchen Suri ihren Lebensstandard runterschrauben. Doch die kleine Suri liebt Luxus und den bekommt sie bei Papa Tom haufenweise. Ein Grund, weswegen sie angeblich lieber bei ihrem Vater leben möchte.

"Die Zeit, die sie mit ihrem Vater in New York verbracht hat, war total aufregend. Es gab Privatflugzeuge, gecharterte Hubschrauber, wunderschöne Häuser, jede Menge Süßigkeiten und Spielzeug", berichtet ein Insider. "Tom umwirbt Menschen. Das ist sein Ding. Er hat die Medien verführt, er hat Hollywood umworben – er wird versuchen, das auch mit seiner Tochter abzuziehen."

Katie dagegen will Suri so bodenständig wie möglich großziehen. Statt mit der Luxuslimousine fahren sie jetzt mit dem Taxi, eine Tatsache, bei der die Sechsjährige Anfang der Woche die Nase rümpfte.

Suri wurde in den vergangenen Jahren verwöhnt, wie eine kleine Prinzessin. Ihr diesen Luxus abzugewöhnen dürfte schwierig werden, schließlich muss sich die Kleine erst mal daran gewöhnen statt immer nur "Ja", jetzt öfter auch mal ein "Nein" zu hören.
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Juli 2012)

Was für ein verwöhntes Gör aber die Kleine kennt es ja auch nicht anders!


----------

